# Tower - In Memory (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

In the words of the composer... 

"The Tokyo String Quartet commissioned this string quartet composition in 2001. This one-movement piece about death and loss was written in memory of one of my friends, and later, of those who died in the September 11th terrorist attacks." 

- Joan Tower 

It's an atmospheric work with an (obviously) elegiac sound that is occasionally interrupted by tense, gently dissonant and angrier exchanges. The use of the higher register violin tone sets a deeply melancholy and emotional picture that normally would have moved me deeply but I find Tower's lack of structure, for her 2nd quartet work, to be a big disadvantage and it almost comes across as being 'made up on the spot'. Please don't get the wrong impression here, I don't _dislike_ the piece, I just think it could have been much more cohesive and memorable. 
Theres only one recording, that I'm aware of, by the *Tokyo Quartet* (who originally commissioned it) and, as you'd expect from them, they play beautifully and capture the sadness and anger in this highly lyrical work. Naxos gives the ensemble very good sound with plenty of warmth in this recommendable recording. I just wish I enjoyed the music more. You may feel differently and if so then buy with confidence.


----------

